# How much make-up did you wear?



## miss_supra (Feb 18, 2008)

Perhaps I am making a bigger deal than it really is. I plan to apply for the freelance position with MAC soon, but I am stressing out what I should do for make-up. Should I do something really creative or will a simple smokey eye will work? What looks did you girls/guys do when you first applied? I know you should have your best face on since you need to show to them you are at least worth their time to interview. Any comments or opinions welcomed.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 19, 2008)

Choose whatever you are most comfortable in & what you can do the best with.  The point really is to have a flawless face.
Remember the MAC dress code:
3 eye shadows, 3 lip products, foundation, 1-3 blushes (blush, highlight, contour).

When I interviewed, I did a green eye (old gold, swimming, humid, teal) w/ a pinkish-orange lip (wonderstruck & I won't remember what else).

Another thing to keep in mind is the "look" of the counter.  If the location you are applying to tends to wear really crazy/daring makeup w/ a ton of colors or something-you'll want wear something like that, but if they tend to be more on the natural side, you might want to tone it down a bit.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

I say show your talent. A crazy bright look can show your skill as much as a well blended smokey eye.


----------

